# Skier dies in tree well at Wolf Creek



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Durango Herald News, Skier found dead

very sad. condolences. be careful out there. ski with a partner, even at the resort.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, that is a bummer. My condelences to friends and family...I have had a couple of scary experiences with tree wells at Wolf Creek too, usually later in the season though.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a similar experience in Eagles Nest Wilderness Area in the early 80's. My friend and I were on a five day back country trip in very deep snow, he had stoped to adjust his bindings and trailed 15 to 20 minutes behind. I went into the tree well ski tips and knees first with my face planted into the tree, I was bent in a U shape, I could not move my legs or arms because they were pined by my ski pole straps and skis, that were still attached to me. The snow must of been six feet deep around the tree well, with the weight of my back pack, it pushed me very deep in to the tree well. I could not reach my two-way radio that was in my pocket or get to my emergency equipment in my back pack, I had a whisle around my neck but without being able to free my arms, all was useless. I could not scream because my body was so contorted I could barely breathe. The next thing I knew Cris was pulling me out. I agree, ski with a partner. Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Sad deal for the family and a grim reminder.


----------

